# What is the nipple, elbow & Spur?



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

It might be a Gulf Shores thing and people say it is 40 miles to the nipple. What are they referring to when they say Nipple, Elbow, or Spur? Might be a dumb question but I am sure there have been dumber on here.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The only dumb questions are the ones not asked. They are rock formations in the Gulf that attract bait which in turn attracts larger Pelagics.


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

"She didn't show me any nipple, all I got was the elbow" 
I don't remember who said that on here, but it made me chuckle quite a bit!

The nipple is an area that looks nothing more than a "nipple" straight off from Navarre. 
The elbow is sometimes confused with the double-elbow, which is a little to the SSW from Pensacola pass, about twice the distance from the nipple area depending on where you are coming from. The Spur is the furthest SSW of Navarre, a deep-water canyon that lies due east of the Steps. The Steps and Spur are great swordfishing spots. All areas are great pelagic fishing areas in general.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Hjorgan.

qftmft


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Miss Tradewinds said:


> "She didn't show me any nipple, all I got was the elbow"
> I don't remember who said that on here, but it made me chuckle quite a bit!
> 
> The nipple is an area that looks nothing more than a "nipple" straight off from Navarre.
> The elbow is sometimes confused with the double-elbow, which is a little to the SSW from Pensacola pass, about twice the distance from the nipple area depending on where you are coming from. The Spur is the furthest SSW of Navarre, a deep-water canyon that lies due east of the Steps. The Steps and Spur are great swordfishing spots. All areas are great pelagic fishing areas in general.


That was hjorgan?

Great kayak fishing area.


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

MrPhoShiz said:


> Hjorgan.
> 
> qftmft


Thanks for clearing that up :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

All are names derived from how the contour lines appear on the charts. Its a bit like a Rorschach test :yes:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Bill Me said:


> All are names derived from how the contour lines appear on the charts. Its a bit like a Rorschach test :yes:


 
Can you please confirm that with pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> Can you please confirm that with pictures. :thumbup:


I think I have some elbow and spur shots.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Bill Me said:


> I think I have some elbow and spur shots.


I would honestly like to see what they look like on a chart.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Not the greatest pic, but there ya go.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Bill Me said:


> All are names derived from how the contour lines appear on the charts. Its a bit like a Rorschach test :yes:


Excactly..


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Just do google earth...Accuweather and then do radar...These formations are very easy to see from outer space......All of your locations are where the contintental shelf drops off and with that you have upswelling "if that's a word" that put's bait and pelagic Big fish up near the surface and when it happens all hell can break loose.....A Roffers report IIRC for a fee can locate some updwellings and show temp.breaks .....for a more general view of the Gulf or anywhere else check out the Rutgers site....Search surface temp. and click on their site....During cobia season it works out well to let me know if there is a inshore flow somewhere....I like to find them swimming south to North...they seem to be always hungry like that..HUh.......


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Here is a satellite image of the contour I couldn't figure out how to mark the nipple etc. 

The nipple is about 30 miles SE of P'cola so you can see the little formation that looks like a nipple lol

The spur is about 60 miles SE you can see a formation that looks like a spur

Maybe someone will be able to mark them


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Zoom in some more ....did you go to the sites I mentioned...? Your still way out there....The nipple is approx.26 mls. southeast of Pensacola pass...the formations are named after their appearance on a depth chart......


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)




----------

